# guitar building canada



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

hi, im very intresting in building my own guitars. im currently in school to be a cabnitmaker but what a i truly want to do is build electric guitars. i was wondering if anyone knew a school or a place where i could take a course where i could learn to build electric guitars. any info will be grealty apresiated ^^


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

You might be in luck. Mike McConville, A luthier out of Stratford holds regular guitar repair courses through Conestoga College (classes are in Stratford). I'd recommend starting there as you can learn a lot about setup and repair in his classes. He's currently thinking about a guitar building course but plans (as I write this) haven't been solidified. 
Here's his blog site, worth a look.

McConville Guitars [email protected]


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

The Canadian School of Lutherie/(Guitarmaking)
Canadian School of Lutherie


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Shinzo,

I work at the Canadian School of Lutherie (thanks for the shout-out Lab123!). We do full-service training in guitar building and repair. Small class sizes and three instructors with over 40 years of combined experience. We would love to have you at our school. Message me or email [email protected] if you're interested.

-Jeremy


----------



## jeremyhammtone (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pembina Valley Luthiers*

Hi there, I thought I'd suggest checking out Pembina Valley Luthiers. It is a 5 week guitar making course in LaRiviere, Manitoba. It's a fantastic course and probably the best value in North America when it comes to getting a solid introduction to lutherie and not breaking the bank! Our next course starts January 10th, 2011. I've had a fair amount of interest in an electric course as well, if I get enough students I may put one together in March/April 2011. Please feel free to either email or call me with any questions. -N. J. Hamm.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

As a cabinet maker / custom woodworker myself, can I offer this suggestion... take advantage of your present schooling to get as familiar as you can with general woodworking practices. 99% of guitar making is woodworking, and wood finishing which use the same techniques as hands on woodworking.

I have always stated, fashioning a hand made cabriole leg is no different really than making a guitar neck. Woodworking basics learned now will greatly help you in your quest to be a guitar maker.

AJC


----------

